# Datamarine Depth Instrument/Transducer



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a very old, ancient in fact, Datamarine Depth gage. Its on the fritz! 

I have already sent the unit out for repair ($100 + buts thats another story for another day) and all looked good there, so it is likely the transducer. 

My question...where can I find out of production new or refurbished transducer for Datamarine instruments. I have cruised the web with little success and hoped a sailnetter would know exactly who carries such stuff?  

Thanks


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Depending on how old it is, Norton's Yachts in Deltaville had someone rebuild my mast head unit....not sure who they used but it worked and was MUCH cheaper than replacing gear.

dave


----------



## robfinora (Apr 25, 2001)

These are the guys you want...they rebuilt all my units:

http://www.dmimarine.com/

Not cheap but easier than replacing everything.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Check the wiring between the transducer and the readout before you get another transducer--Datamarine used some pretty cheap plugs to connect the transducers.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

I regularly check eBay for Datamarine parts.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

I had the same problem with a Datamarine depth transducer. All my Datamarine instruments were 23 years old at the time. Now you won't want to hear this but, I decided that the instruments had done their job and replaced all of them.


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Chart Plotter with Fishfinder*

I have a similar problem. I'm considering buying a chart plotter (although I've never used one) that has a built-in fish finder that I would use for depth (I don't fish either). The transducer can be mounted inside the hull anywhere I want.

The unit is about $400, which is cheaper than replacement for my Datamarine sounder.

Any thoughts on this?

Fox


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fox, on that sounder for fish, you'll only receive the temp of your hull and bilge water if you install it in the hull. I mounted one off the back of my transom, on the centerline, under the water where not only heel won't affect the measurements, but it stays under and hidden. 

t37, what is the matter with your datamarine gauge? what is it doing? I just rebuilt the depth, knots, distance, AWI and speed on my old boat. Perhaps I can help (and save you tons of money in the end!)


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Lancer, maybe you can point me in the right direction. I have a Datamarine apparent wind speed/direction instrument. The wind direction works, but not the wind speed. I recently replaced the broken anemometer cups at the masthead, but that didn't help. I expect I'll need to test the continuity of the cable, but, other than that, what is more likely to be the problem? Should I replace the sending unit at the masthead, or should I have the instrument serviced? Any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

robfinora said:


> These are the guys you want...they rebuilt all my units:
> 
> http://www.dmimarine.com/
> 
> Not cheap but easier than replacing everything.


I'll second DMI as I've used their services before and find them to be reliable. Yeah you might be able to come across something on ebay, but who knows if it is a good part or not, and who wants to wait for the right part to come along.

I have purchased a new speed log (paddle wheel type) through DMI, had it in 2 days, and it was exactly what I needed.

I'm impressed with DMIs replacement system, and I'll go with it when my 24yr old Datas go bad, but that hasn't happened yet. http://www.dmimarine.com/products/index.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailormon6, I have noticed that 99% of the problems on these gauges are not the equipment, but the wires. they were made CHEAP and used steel braids inside which got corroded and nasty within a year or two. On my boat, it was 30 years of water and neglect that gave me black insulation with grey dust inside the wires instead of metal in a lot of cases where it was near the bilge or damp areas. 

A fast trip to Radio Shack to buy new connectors and wire saves a lot of hassle. Use the old wire to act like a messenger and pull it through, then trim and attach the connectors. 

You might get continuity but there will be tons of resistance and the gauge will not work right wth all of that. Freshen up your wires, it is a fast couple of hours (at most) that will save a lot of stress.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's why I'm going with TackTick for my next instruments upgrade. 


Lancer28 said:


> sailormon6, I have noticed that 99% of the problems on these gauges are not the equipment, but the wires. they were made CHEAP and used steel braids inside which got corroded and nasty within a year or two. On my boat, it was 30 years of water and neglect that gave me black insulation with grey dust inside the wires instead of metal in a lot of cases where it was near the bilge or damp areas.
> 
> A fast trip to Radio Shack to buy new connectors and wire saves a lot of hassle. Use the old wire to act like a messenger and pull it through, then trim and attach the connectors.
> 
> You might get continuity but there will be tons of resistance and the gauge will not work right wth all of that. Freshen up your wires, it is a fast couple of hours (at most) that will save a lot of stress.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

foxglove said:


> I have a similar problem. I'm considering buying a chart plotter (although I've never used one) that has a built-in fish finder that I would use for depth (I don't fish either). The transducer can be mounted inside the hull anywhere I want.
> 
> The unit is about $400, which is cheaper than replacement for my Datamarine sounder.
> 
> ...


I have thought the same, and the fish finders typically give you contour of the bottom as well 

You will think this is silly, but if I replace the instruments I will have to figure a way to cover the holes left in the bulkhead, ideally a fiberglass job, but I don't wanna do all that


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Lancer28 said:


> t37, what is the matter with your datamarine gauge? what is it doing? I just rebuilt the depth, knots, distance, AWI and speed on my old boat. Perhaps I can help (and save you tons of money in the end!)


Thanks...

Its reading all over the place, seems to calm down in water less than 10 feet but still goes from 2.5 to 188 feet and everything in between. I have cleaned the transducer bottom to make sure there was not an excess of bottom paint on it.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Its reading all over the place, seems to calm down in water less than 10 feet but still goes from 2.5 to 188 feet and everything in between. I have cleaned the transducer bottom to make sure there was not an excess of bottom paint on it.


Funny you say that...... The ONLY time my depth transducer acted up was in the Patapsco. It would bounce between 2.5 and the true depth. It doesn't happen to me anywhere else.

Also, if you go with a chartplotter/ fishfinder combo, shop around. Many of the cos. building them make a variety of transducers for their units, both thru hull and external. You may be able to get a thru hull transducer that fits your current hole. That would make for a good winter project if you haul out for winter. Here is one example: Garmin 500 series has quite a few different bronze thru hull transducers available that are compatible with the unit. Check the accessories tab. https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=150&pID=8057

I'm sure Raymarine has similar offerings.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks...looks promising as does DMI


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

t37, try your gain adjustment behind the gauge and check the wires for resistance and/or corrosion by peeling back some insulator near the transducer.

You could be getting "bounce" when the sonar ping hits the bottom, then refelcts off the surface of the water, then back down, and so forth, without giving a good reading.

Don't peel back the insulation too close to the transducer to the point where you can't solder in good splices of new wire to replace the old crap. Also, squirt a bit of PB or WD-40 on the connections, and softly sand to reveal new metal. Coat them with electrical grease and re-assemble. if you're not too keen on sanding, an eraser can work too, but takes a while and is hard to get in to tight spots.

Also record resistance measurements before and after cleaning. Simply disconnect the terminals on each end, short the far end together, and read through the wire on the other end. You should have a very nominal measurement even over a 50 foot run of coax. You could even compare to new wire to see how far gone the old stuff is.

TRANSDUCER=====>Connection<======Wires to gauge====
..........check ^^^ here......check ^^^ here

on the other end:

Wires to Gauge==========>Connection<======Gauge()
...................check ^^^ here..........check ^^^ here


----------



## gocho (Aug 29, 2002)

I want to switch from DM 600 to Garmin GMI 10. 
My question is: can I use my 200 mhz Datamarine transducer with Garmin display? 
If I have NMEA 0183 comparable instruments the transducers shouldn't be a problem. Am I right?
Thanks
Gocho


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

gocho said:


> I want to switch from DM 600 to Garmin GMI 10.
> My question is: can I use my 200 mhz Datamarine transducer with Garmin display?
> If I have NMEA 0183 comparable instruments the transducers shouldn't be a problem. Am I right?
> Thanks
> Gocho


I don't think you can. Its the instrument that provides the NMEA and not the ducer ( in datamarines case). The particular ducer uses a BNG type of cable (it basically provides a resistance value to the Datamarine instrument). Not familiar with the Garmin Series but I am pretty sure you need to see what Airmar ducers (industry standard for all marine instrument display companies) are compatible with the Garmin GMI 10...


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

The "fishfinder"-type depthfinders go as cheap as $80 for a little Hummingbird. I think it's a hoot that sailors go for the standard digital depth readout that tells nothing about bottom conditions while fishermen use the chart-type depthfinder that provides info about depth, depth trends, bottom contour and, best of all, bottom-composition, ie. hardness or softness, grass, obstructions, etc. 

I would heartily suggest you ditch your old digital depthfinder for one that provides a lot more info useful for anchoring than just depth. The mounting is a simple inside the hull mount, shooting through the hull itself so there are no external openings. 

Good-luck, mate, in your decision. Worse come to worse, toss a sounding lead over the side.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Datamarine S200DL depth sounder*

On the subject of Datamarine depth sounders....while sailing on some choppy waters on the bay this weekend my depth finder display went to 18.8 and stuck there. There were the letters MSD also on the display. I don't have a manual, but I am thinking this may be an error message for the problem.

Anyone seen or heard of this? Is there a manual available online anywhere?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

BayDancer said:


> On the subject of Datamarine depth sounders....while sailing on some choppy waters on the bay this weekend my depth finder display went to 18.8 and stuck there. There were the letters MSD also on the display. I don't have a manual, but I am thinking this may be an error message for the problem.
> 
> Anyone seen or heard of this? Is there a manual available online anywhere?


I don't know what the problem is, but I think MSD stands for "minimum sounding depth."


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

your depth sounders display is broke need to be sent in for repair to DMI

I'd love to know if anyone knows how to fix mine is doing the same thing


----------



## tcalef (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I can give you a hand with your Datamarine components. I just aquired all of the old stock from Datamarine, and I am doing service and building up new units out of old stock. I have all manuals and schematics. If you need a hand let me know, I'll see if I can help!

-Tom


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

I talked to datamarine and they said my unit is display is messed up because all of the function are lit
Like a watch where the display is messed up
can you do something with that


----------



## tcalef (Jul 29, 2009)

I should have all the parts and possibly a whole replacement unit. If you could just take a photo of the front of it so I know which version it is, then I can tell you for sure. I have parts for everything so I'm pretty confident that I can fix it. 

Let me know if I can help.

Tom


----------



## keyspc (Mar 7, 2009)

tcalef said:


> I should have all the parts and possibly a whole replacement unit. If you could just take a photo of the front of it so I know which version it is, then I can tell you for sure. I have parts for everything so I'm pretty confident that I can fix it.
> 
> Let me know if I can help.
> 
> Tom


Do you have any of the round depthfinders ? if so how much
thanks,
Gregory([email protected])


----------



## Pakris (Jan 12, 2010)

*Datamarine*

This may be old but here goes. I have a non-functional Datamarine Depth Sounder, S-200D-II. Does anyone know what freq this utilized?


----------



## Kingrider (Jul 14, 2020)

tcalef said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can give you a hand with your Datamarine components. I just aquired all of the old stock from Datamarine, and I am doing service and building up new units out of old stock. I have all manuals and schematics. If you need a hand let me know, I'll see if I can help!
> 
> -Tom


Are you still working on these old depth sounders my is stuck on 18.8 also


----------

